
Show HN: If Doodle and Stripe had a son...RoundOf - drmauij
https://www.roundof.app
======
drmauij
Hello guys (and girls!),

Everyone knows Doodle when it comes to schedule a meeting or do something with
your friends.

I thought it would be nice to make the extra step and let the participants
also share the event costs...so RoundOf is born!

Whenever you need to organize a round of golf, a bowling evening, a friends
reunion or whatever requires to find a common date and pay a participation
quote, RoundOf has you covered!

With RoundOf you can setup an event with some possibile dates, share the event
link online and let the potential participants choose the most suitable date
for them. Once the required number of people is reached the system will take
care of collect the participation quote, and that's it!

If it sounds interesting to you and would like to be an early user of our
beta, visit us at [http://www.roundof.app](http://www.roundof.app), drop your
email and we will notify you as soon as the beta is online.

Thank you for reading! Mau

------
gurgus
There's a typo on the main page: "Collect the partecipation quote" <\-- should
probably be "participation"

~~~
drmauij
oh thank you man, not my first language :-)

